# 50 enne vs 30 enne



## animalibera (24 Aprile 2014)

Beh certo chi meglio di me :carneval: il 50 enne bacia sicuramente molto meglio...e per me non è un aspetto trascurabile..mi fa sentire una vera principessa...cosa che adoro ..il 30 enne beh.....per essere più giovane ci sa veramente fare .... anche se un po' egoista....ma io sto al gioco e mi stuzzica molto la cosa...gli faccio credere che sia lui a condurre il gioco..di energia ce ne vuole...e parecchia....detto tutto o quasi


----------

